# females?



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

If anyone knows of an online pet store than I can specifically order female cichlids, please let me know. My LFS carry all males most of the time and I am trying to get the ratio better. Thx


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

BluegrassAquatics-716 Crestview Ct Jeffersonville, IN 47130, United States
+1 877-509-2782 Cichlids has a great selection and I believe they are close to you as well. I have never purchased from there but I'm sure someone here has!!!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow---great thanks!


----------

